# Asus P5QL Pro & E2160 Overclocking Guide



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey there guys. Does anybody have experience with this combination. I know I can find a guide on an e6700 or something with this m/b, but not for the e2160. The reason why I ask is a host of the bios features that I don't understand and memory timings, safe nb and sb voltages, anything really that could benefit my overclock. I could post screenshots from my bios if it would help at all. Tried increasing nb voltage once, ended up having to reset the cmos, luckily an easy job. Would my CPU temp be better if I tinker with the nb, sb volts, ram volts etc. Temps are ok just wouldn't mind them being a little lower maybe for a higher overclock. Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Where are you at now with the OC? Your "My System" says 2.7. I would say a 1.8 Allendale at 2.7 is about the limit.
You're already pushing your power limits with your Odin PSU.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Still at 2,7ghz. Just thought I could maybe push a little bit further. These guys that say they can reach 3,00ghz with this chip, is that true? Cause I'm seriously beginning to doubt it. Wouldn't mind hooking a pipe to my a/c directly to my pc box, switched it on about 10 minutes ago and idle temp has already dropped by 5 degrees celsius.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No two systems are alike. One may reach 4.0 and another may only get to 2.5 etc.


----------

